# ~*~*~ Magic Spell Part 5 ~*~*~



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

~*~*~*~  New Home, Happy chatting  ~*~*~*~*~

 ​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!
> 
> HI GIRLS,
> IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.
> ...


Full moon dates in 2006........

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am  

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 am

Tues Mar 14th 23:35 pm  

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm  

Sat May 13th 06:52 am 

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm 

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm 

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am 

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm 

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am ​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello you lovely lot!!! 
    Glad your still spelling away  , I'm afraid I didn't do it this month due to being otherwise engaged.....oh and totally forgetfull   still I am now able to remember my own name so things must be on the up!!!   Sending you all positive vibes for this month           Take care all.

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

[size=14pt]SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST

PIGLETT 03/01/06 EDWARD 8LB 1 OZ 
ZOED 04/01/06 NOAH 8LB 1 1/2 OZ 
MAC 23/02/06 CONNOR 8LB 5 OZ
NOODLES (KIND OF) 27/03/06 
JANE1 14/06/06 
LIZIBEE 27/06/06 
FREDDIE 10/07/06 
SARAHSTEWART 
WENDY WOO ? 
CAZA ? 
ALLISON KATE


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Great List Mac! need to add Allison!

Lovely to hear you are well - missing you on Jan/Feb board!

Big Kiss 



Zoe XXX


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello my lovely friends

I just wanted to let you know that I'm still alive and doing ok.  DH is back and we're just taking it quietly day by day.  If the hospital gives me the all clear on Wednesday then we'll try and get a flight booked somewhere warm and just head off straight away.  We both need some time out of our usual space.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much to us.  For now we can't start to think about the future.  We just have to 'be' for a while.

I so hope the spell this month will bring some more BFP's to the board     
Love to you all
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Allison, if you change your mind about being on the list at any point just let me know  .


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness Allison, I must have missed a post, I have just read your sig after reading your post and wondered what you meant about next Wednesday.

I am so so very sorry sweetheart,   words are useless at a time like this-I am so very shocked, you are in my thoughts  

Please take care of yourself

much love 
Scruffyted xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Allison ~ I'm soo soo sorry to hear your news Hun  
Big  's for you and DH.

Thinking of you both right now  

Lots of love 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

When is the next date anyone?


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Nikki

I believe the next full moon is April 13th, someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Good luck
love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab thanks hunnie


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

The next full moon is 13th April @ 16.40 

x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im at work then  they'll be strange things afoot at the Circle K local A&E


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hee hee Nikki !     

lets hope we have some more BFP's this month


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi All,
    So who's doing the spell this month then? Hope your all well.

Love & Hugs,
mac,
xxx.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just realised its the day after my test date!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I will be doing the spell this month however, i am in great yarmonth camping at the time, however i will find a way.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Do what freddy did Jenny and use a burgerking box   she got double trouble from her spell  

Nikki ~ Feel free to still do the spell for the others  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicky trust me I'll be doing the spell for myself cause I guarentee I'll have yet another BFN


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll be doing the spell and a few other ones to compliment 

Larkles
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  If my typing is pants its because little man is in my arms!!!  I will be doing the spell and I will say an extra big PLEASE for you Nik   we must have another Nottm PG      .

L&H.
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mrs Nikki said:


> Nicky trust me I'll be doing the spell for myself cause I guarentee I'll have yet another BFN


And how on earth do you expect it to work when your talking like that woman!! What happened to PMA! PMA! PMA! 

I know it's hard Nikki, after 4 years ttc, 11 failed cycles of clomid some combined with met, Ovarian drilling 3 failed OI's I find it so so hard but still manage to keep up the PMA (sometimes  ) You seem so -ve just recently Hun and it's not like you at all 

(notice the change in colour here  ----------> )

Come on girl lets get some of that      flowing again....... You DO have a chance of this working, you CAN get PG!! ........ Hope your reciting this after me....... 

Lots of luck for this cycle Hun    

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Nicky I cannot help it at the moment


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I have noticed someone is really down at the moment and has she has no faith in miracles i think we should get together and make her know we care.

This is for you Mrs Nikki,

                                                                                           
*and not to forget loads and loads of *          

To everyone else                                              

Love Jenny


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

I will be doing the spell too!
Good luck lovely ladies

lots of love

Zoe xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I am going to keep bumping this up in the hope it reminds everybody....there is always someone who forgets!!!  ...........................GO BUY YOUR EGGS....or collect them from your hen house depending on how posh you are!!!  .


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll be doing it on the 13th, by the way the moon this month is called the Pink Moon form the herb moss pink, which is one of the earlest flowers in the Spring.  It's also called the Egg Moon, so maybe it's a lucky one for us!!! 

Going for my follow-up appointment with the dr today so hopefully I can get some answers to what went wrong, if they have any of course!  Not sure what our next step will be at the moment  

Good luck to you all, I know PMA is very difficult sometimes but we have to have one, don't we otherwise we'd all go officially mad               

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Guys

I will also be doing the spell again this month even though I am now going on to DE in Spain.  On the waiting list for a donor at the moment.

Finally miscarried at 9 weeks a couple of weeks ago (after they thought I was miscarrying at 5 weeks).  Little heart stopped beating! and had to go in for an ERPC.  Very sad.  

Yes PMA is hard sometimes.... but it can be the only thing to keep you going sometimes.        to everyone and a big sprinkling of    

I like the thought of it being a pink moon    Thanks Allison for sharing that... and lots of luck with your Dr today!   

love Nikki xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Allison, Thinking of you love . Hope you get some answers at the Dr's.

Nikki, I'm so sorry to hear you lost your little one too . Life plays some bloody horrible cards .


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Alison - have been thinking of you recently...  hope it goes OK at Dr's today.

MrsNikki - 

Pink Moon - how cool, pink is my fave colour!!! got my eggs ready!!!

Good luck to you all

Zoe and Claire how beautiful are your babies!!!


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

Allison-hope went ok at the Dr's the other day.  

Claire-How gorgeous is Connor!!!

Hi to everyone else-wishing you all so so much luck with the magic spell on the 13th, hope it brings us all BFP's   
Do we know what time the Full moon is?? It is my test day on the 13th, please could you say an extra prayer for me   really hoping the wonderful Goddess has blessed me.  

love
scruffyted xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Next full moon 13th April at 16:40
  

Come on fertility Goddess, please bless us with some more babies!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

How much does the little man look like his daddy!!!!!!!!!!! Macca he is such a cutiepie!!!!!

yes I know you were talkin about me forgetting!!!!!!!!!!! txt me for gawds sake and I will remember  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Got my eggs ready, need all the help this month more than normal    They've found me a egg donor that matches all! Whoopee-hope all my eggs stay in their basket 

Larkles
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

A full moon at 16:40 ! how will I see it    

When is everyone doing the spell 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs you know I was talking about you girl!!!  will text you then!!! If i remember   . Yep Con sure does look like Mart, still plenty of time for all that to change!!! 

Larkels, Thats brilliant news  . Will think of you as I do the spell  .

I suppose the spell can be done around 16;40 or any time after. I think as long as its done on the day/night of the full moon it really doesn't matter so much . Just remember to say thank you to the goddess  .

Hope everyone is o.k  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I've just spotted this thread, so one of my team has run down to the canteen to get me an egg...i'll be doing it as soon as i get home..

Its lovely timing for me as im about to start my 1st IVF..xx

Love, luck and babydust to you all xx


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Girls

The wonderful Goddess has blessed me....it's a   I can't believe it, am so so happy!! I know we have a long way to go yet and many hurdles.

I will be doing the spell again tonight to thank her for blessing me and to ask her to keep bubba safe and healthy and will ask her to bless all my lovely fellow spellers as well.

Much love to you all.
Good luck tonight   
Scruffyted xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh scruffy thats fab news   


thank goodness i looked in here thought it was tomorrow   nightmare!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scruffy thats Fantastic news!

I have just done the spell now.......  for a little


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry girls.... poor show from me after all the reminders..... WE HAVE NO EGGS!!!

I am hoping that if I do it tomorrow and grovel a lot it may still count!  

Lots of luck to all you spell makers and    to you scruffy... glad to see some good news! 

love Nikki(ank)
xxx    
Happy Easter you little bunnies!


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Brilliant news Scrufyted! So delighted for you!

I am off to do my spell now!

Mac - one more for the list!

Lots of love

Zoe XXX


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
PIGLETT 03/01/06 EDWARD 8LB 1 OZ 
ZOED 04/01/06 NOAH 8LB 1 1/2 OZ 
MAC 23/02/06 CONNOR 8LB 5 OZ
NOODLES (KIND OF) 27/03/06 
JANE1 14/06/06 
LIZIBEE 27/06/06 
FREDDIE 10/07/06 
SARAHSTEWART 
WENDY WOO ? 
CAZA ? 
ALLISON KATE  
SCRUFFYTED ?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Scruffyted [glow=purple,2,300]COME ON YA BEUTY!!!!!!!   an sooooooo chuffed for you  .

just about to go and do the spell, will have a word to the goddess about every one of you .

DEBS AM ABOUT TO TEXT YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo Congratulations Scruffyted 
Excellent news 
Congratulations, Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnnacy and beyond Hun 

Love Nicky x x x

PS just off to do my egg now


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you all like my new picture? Guess I have too much time on my hands!!!   believe me I don't!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww that pic is soo cool Claire 

I did my spell, Heck I must be getting a pro, I never even needed a peice of paper with the spell and instructions wrote on it, I remembered it all by myself  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Macca Thanks for the text........... 

I did it woohoooooooooo 

Hmmmm not sure I wanna be on that list the babies are getting bigger in weight 

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Forgot again!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Scruffyted - CONGRATS - you must be over the moon!!!!

I remembered the spell but af got me the following morning (test day)   so its round 4 of clomid!!!!!  

When is the next full moon?  Hope its not when I am on my hols in Mallorca as people will think I am very strange!!!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sarah, Sorry to hear AF got ya 

The next full moon is *Sat May 13th 06:52*

Nicky x x x

PS I'm going to add a list of the rest of the years full moons on page 1 of the thread 

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK girls have aded this list onto page 1 

Full moon dates in 2006........

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am  

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 am

Tues Mar 14th 23:35 pm  

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm  

Sat May 13th 06:52 am 

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm 

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm 

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am 

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm 

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am ​


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Great thanks Nicky x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Nicky ....phew I am back off my hols by then so will be OK to do the spell!!!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya,

Just a quick question hope you dont mind?

If the full moon is at 6.52am on sat 13th May then when do I do the spell? friday night? And if its 12.58pm on sun 5th Nov then then when would I do that spell? Sunday morn?

Im all confuddled    

Thanx  

Tracey
xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I WOULD'NT BE TOO WORRIED ABOUT WHEN YOU DO THE SPELL  . i THINK AS LONG AS YOU DO IT AROUND THE SAME TIME THEN YOU SHOULD BE O.K! LETS SEE.......IF THE MOON FULL AT 6.25AM ON 13TH, THEN DO THE SPELL ON THE 13TH PREFEBLY MORNING. IF THE MOON IS FULL AT 12.58PM ON THE 5TH NOV THEN DO IT EITHER 4TH PM OR 5TH AM, WHICH EVER IS EASIEST! OR IF YOUR REALLY WORRIED STAY UP AND DO IT AT 12.58PM!!!   BUT IF YOU WAKE UP IN THE GARDEN WITH YOUR FACE IN A SAUCER OF EGG THEN DONT BLAME ME!!!   .


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> OR IF YOUR REALLY WORRIED STAY UP AND DO IT AT 12.58PM!!!  BUT IF YOU WAKE UP IN THE GARDEN WITH YOUR FACE IN A SAUCER OF EGG THEN DONT BLAME ME!!!  .


Thats great Clare  Love it 
But just noticed if it was 12,58 PM thats 12,58 in the afternoon not early in the morning  

If it was 12.58pm I'd do the spell that afternoon round about the same time, and if it was 06:52 am I'd do the spell the Friday night before bed 

Nicky x xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Whenever you do it will be better than my efforts acuse I always forget!


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies  

Claire mac -       Im sitting here chuckling away to your reply and my DH thinks I have lost the plot....well maybe I have  

The reason I was asking is, Im due to start ICSI soon and I believe the tx may coincide with the full moon   I know, Im clutching at straws!!   

Take care girls.

Love Tracey
xxxx


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been absolutely fascinated with your spell since finding FF. Thought you might like to hear my story.

My last ICSI cycle started on the 16th March and the full moon was the 13th (in Australia). My DH told me I was a loon and I should have faith in myself when I told him about the spell. That didn't stop me tho'. Snuck out like a criminal and did a very quiet spell, hoping the neighbours hadn't thought I'd finally lost the plot . Obviously I knew I wasn't going to be preggers by the next full moon but I thought it wouldn't hurt to get an extra one in.

The next full moon was during my 2ww. so out I go again armed with my googy egg. This time however a really strange thing happened. The last visit I had with my kineasilogist without going into tmi, he had me visualising a yellow cloud. I was to think of this anytime I started to feel negative and it was a sign that we could have a baby. Anyway, after I had done the spell I just stayed outside watching the moon for awhile.

There were a few clouds floating around and they started changing colour. From a pink to orange and then you guessed it - yellow. It was so amazing to watch. Quite eery and magical at the same time. I couldn't tear my eyes away from it. It had to be a sign was all I could think at the time.

2 weeks later its a !!

So I do, I do believe in the spells magic powers.

Keep on going ladies, it does work!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow SBK! Huge congratulations on your BFP    

Thats fab news!  

Wishing you a healthy and happy regnancy and beyond Hun......... 

Did you tell DH you had done the spell? I often do it in secret too, DH already thinks I have lost a few screws, I wait until he goes in the bath and whisper the spell incase the neighbours hear me  

Congrats again 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
PIGLETT 03/01/06  EDWARD 8LB 1 OZ 
ZOED 04/01/06  NOAH 8LB 1 1/2 OZ 
MAC 23/02/06  CONNOR 8LB 5 OZ 
NOODLES (KIND OF) 27/03/06 
JANE1 14/06/06 
LIZIBEE 27/06/06 
FREDDIE 10/07/06 
SARAHSTEWART 
WENDY WOO ? 
CAZA 30/8/06 ~ Double Trouble Due!!  
ALLISON KATE  
SCRUFFYTED ? 
SHORTBUTKUTE 26/12/06


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SBC brilliant news love!   it must of been increadable looking up at the clouds  . sending you and your little one/ones lots of love and hoping you have a happy healthy PG!

Nicky thanks for updating the list! I think we need a full moon smiley. Something just for this thread so crack on Mrs Moderator   . I wouldn't have a clue how to add it to the smiley board!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry Claire, I got bored the other night and started to play with the list 

I'll see what I can do on the smiley front  Ohh just noticed your a charter member! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,37193.0.html Check out this link, If we both post we may have more chance of getting one 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh look


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Will that do ya Claire? 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

That will do lovely!    Did you find it Debs or did it appear as if by magic?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tony found it Claire 

Not sure where though 'cos I couldn't find one 

x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Well done Tony!!!  Maybe Tony is a secret speller!   I can just picture him in hi dressing gown sneaking out into the garden in the pitch black!   Are you Tony? are you a secret speller?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
I think Toiny said he drew it ? 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

claire mac said:


> Well done Tony!!!  Maybe Tony is a secret speller!  I can just picture him in hi dressing gown sneaking out into the garden in the pitch black!  Are you Tony? are you a secret speller?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Hi
> I think Toiny said he drew it ?
> ~Dizzi~


No he didnt 

But he will be drawing a replacement


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Hope ytou are all well! lovly to see anothername on the BFP liust!

SBK! well; done you! congrats on your BFP!

Love to you all, and bring on the next full moon!

Love to all

Zoe XXX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Zoe ~ How cute is Noah! He is soo scrummy 

Don't forget to get your eggs in this week ready for next weekend girls 

Loads of luck

 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies (& Guys!)
                How you all doing then? Anything to report? Sorry i havent been around very much, its just since having Con things havent stopped! and now he isnt sleeping so much in the day its even harder to grab 5 mins! Oh well I wouldnt have it any other way!.........well maybe i wish I could turn the volume in the house down a bit!  
    Like Nik says dont forget your eggies! Can you remember back to last summer when the sun baked the eggs to the saucers!   YUM YUM!   My God dont the years fly   it seams only 5 mins ago when I started this post! I think its the biggest and most used thread on the Complementary therapies board now! and probably the one with the biggest sucsess rate!   well i dont know about the last bit but were not doing bad are we!
  Take care my lovely speller!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow was it a year ago you set this thread up? I know I haven't been here since the beginning but still think we need to say thank you and well done to you on starting the thread  

I think your right it is the most used and biggest thread here in comp therapies 

And as for the sucess ~ It's going fab, Fingers crossed the sucess carries on for a long time yet 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep I have just looked back and it was all started on 23rd March 2005! and I must admit its one of my top three threads! I LOVE IT!  . Quickly grabing 5 mins whilst its just me and Con down stairs. Meg and Mart are still fast on and fingers crossed it will stay like that for a wee bit longer! Con is all fed and happy sitting next to me in his bouncy chair and I have a lovely coffee and get to have a look around FF for a bit!  

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Have you got your eggs ladies? If not, put them on your shopping list!  Dont go forgeting now!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Hope you don't mind me joining you this month? I haven't noticed this thread before, and it seems like a very easy spell. 

Do you need to look at the moon/ say the words to the moon when doing it?

I'm very eggcited and can't wait for Saturday now - sorry, I can hear your groans from here!  

Good luck ladies!

Rosie.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Rosie,
    I normally say the spell whilst indoor and then take the saucer outside and leave it insight of the moon. somtimes its not poss because the moon isnt vissable, but you do what you feel comfortable with   good luck!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello all!

Is the spell on page one of this thread?  I have just started my 2ww and it will technically be implantation day on Saturday, so seems like good timing, even though DH thinks I'm a bit  !  

xx Clare


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Here you go! the spell and full moon dates  from one Claire Mac to another Clare mack!  I am Claire macpherson through marrage, what yours?

WE ALREADY HAVE SOME BFP's AFTER THIS SPELL!!!

HI GIRLS,
IT MIGHT NOT COME UNDER COMPLEMENTARY THERAPIES BUT ITS WORTH A GO! THIS SPELL MUST BE DONE ON A FULL MOON.

BRAKE AN EGG IN TO A SAUCER AND SURROUND WITH GREEN LEAVES, SPRINKLE WITH SALT AND RECITE THIS CHANT...............

I WILL HAVE A BABY, THE GODDESS OF FERTILITY WILL BLESS ME SOON, BEFORE THE WANING OF THE MOON.

IN THE EVENING LEAVE THE SAUCER IN THE GARDEN.

OR BUY A BABY'S BONNET ON A FULL MOON. 
THERE ARE SOME REALLY HARD ONES BUT THESE ARE EASY SPELLS AND FINGERS CROSSED MIGHT JUST HELP! GIVE THEM A GO AND LET ME KNOW IF THEY WORK FOR YOU!
TAKE CARE,
CLAIRE.


Full moon dates in 2006........

Sat Jan 14th 09:47 am 

Mon Feb 13th 04:44 amTues Mar 14th 23:35 pm

Thur Apr 13th 16:41 pm 

Sat May 13th 06:52 am

Sun June 11th 18:04 pm

Tue Jul 11th 03:03 am

Wed Aug 9th 10:55 am

Thur Sep 7th 18:43 pm

Sat Oct 7th 03:13 am

Sun Nov 5th 12:58 pm

Tue Dec 5th 00:24 am


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Claire!
I'm Mackintosh through marriage & lack inspiration when choosing usernames!  

xx Clare


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SNAP!


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
could i join you ...i just had my 3rd miscarriage 3 weeks ago after icsi treatment and i need a bit of inspiration ........ not on treatment at the mo but i would try anything to get my dream wot do you av to do spk to you soon luv maria xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Maria click here hun 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51822.msg767862.html#msg767862


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Maria and welcome to the thread  Clare has posted the instructions just a little bit up the page, If you want to know anything else about it feel free to post and hopefully one of us will be able to help 

Sorry to hear about your 3rd M/C  Lets's hope we can get your name up on the list with the rest of the magic spell BFP's and magic spell mummy's soon 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Maria, my heart goes out to you and your DH. I hope we can help keep your spirits up a little on the Spell thread! even if its just to keep you ticking over until your next TX   Wishing every luck for this full moon and indeed every one after! Lots of love and hugs your way  .

Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Morning lovely ladies.........

I must remember to do it this month too as now have my embies on board too   fellow buddy Clare  

Macca hope yr doing ok babe??      kisses for all of you  

Maria sorry to hear yr news hunni 

Nicky and Dizzi hope your both ok too??

Hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi girls
there was a full moon here last night .. had no eggs but said the spell anyway .. will get some eggs today for tomorrow 
thanks girls for your kind wishes im getting stronger everyday..spk to u all soon luv maria xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maria, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriages, and am really wishing you the best of luck with the spell - hope it works for you.  

Just wanted to make sure I'll be doing it right - with the full moon being at around 6am tomorrow, would you do this spell tonight and leave the egg out until tomorrow morning, or tomorrow and leave it out all Saturday night? 

Rosie. x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope to join you all again and NOT forget like I have done the last couple of times.    At least I have eggs this time.  I made butterfly cakes last weekend and had 2 double yolkers!!! so maybe there will be another lucky 3rd in that batch for tomorrow.   

Maria... sorry to hear about your 3rd m/c. It's so sad.   Sending you a huge hug.  

Sorry I haven't been posting much for a while been off the boards a bit as have been up and down since my ERPC.  But I have just heard that we have been found an egg donor so maybe this will be lucky for us.

Lots of luck and love to everyone.
Nikki xxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

ROSIE IF THE MOON IS FULLEST AT 6AM THEN DO THE SPELL IN THE MORNING  . IF YOU DONT THINK YOU'LL BE UP TILL GONE DINNER THEN DO IT LATE TONIGHT!   IF THE EGG I9S STILL AROUND WHEN YOU GET UP THEN WHY NOT SAY THE SPELL AGAIN (NO NEED FOR NEW EGG!)  ITS BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY!  
NIKKI, OOOOOOH TWO DOUBLE YOLKERS! A GOOD SIGN I HOPE! .


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Me too!   
nikki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll be doing the spell late tonight before going to bed, The moon was rather full last night  but I have checked and all the websites I looked on said it's tomorrow morning, glad we didn't miss it 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Claire, I will be doing it (oo-er!) tonight and tomorrow morning now - fingers crossed.

I have the in-laws coming tomorrow so they'll think I've finally gone completely bonkers!

Good luck girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone
i have put out my saucer and egg and green leaves round it already b4 my dh sees me hes up in the bath dont want him thinking ive gone completly bonkers lol  when i went outside my dog thought i was giving him a treat thank god i have a patio up steps with a gate or he would be eating it   is it ok to leave it out now and say the spell later have said the spell as i was putting it out ....good luck to everyone saying the spell luv maria xxx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to wish all you girls good luck for the spell.will have my fingers crossed for you all.          
   

love
jane+baby 
xxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Can see the moon very clearly this morning - surprising after all the rain last night! 

Another double yolked egg for me this morning.     

Lots of luck everyone.

love Nikki xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow Nikki!   Thats like unheard of isn't it!? THREE....yes THREE Double yolks   Everything is crossed for you love  .

I was up at 6am this morning but its so misty/haisy here I couldn't see the moon  . Never mind i have still done the spell with each and everyone of you in mind and a massive thanks to the fertility Goddess for blessing me with Meg and Con   If anybody has forgot....DONT PANICK!.......as the full moon was this morning then do the spell at some point today  . I am sure this will be fine  . Take care all and heres to the list growing a bit this month       .

Love &  ,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire... so glad I wasn't the only mad woman up at 6 this morning!!  The moon didn't hang around for long.... hid in the mist 10 minutes later!!  
nx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi everyone
i had my egg out from last night i said the spell as i was putting it out but i slept in this morning till half eight so i went out said the spell again dont know whether it will work for me or not now ..aww well theres always the next fill moon  luv maria xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Maria I am sure it will be fine  . I think saying the spell twice has got to put you in the good books!  
Nikki, how dare you say I'm a mad woman!     Speak for yourself!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Did mine last night and today I went to check on it with a view to saying it again over the egg & leaves, and birds had pecked the yolk and my table was covered in it!

What do you think that means? I feel like it's a metaphor for my hopes - and they've been pecked to pieces.  

Rosie. x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

ROSIE THE EGG BEING EATEN IS NOT A BAD THING! INFACT WE WERE ADVISED A WHILE AGO THAT ITS A GOOD THING  . YOU THINK ITS NATURES WAY OF TAKING THE EGG (FERTILIRTY SYMBOL) AND USING IT   MY DOG HAS EATEN NO END OF THEM!   JUST THINK OF ALL THE THIRSTY LITTLE CREATURES AROUND NOW AFTER EATING EGG WITH SALT ON IT! LETS JUST HOPE SLUGS AND SNAILS DONT TAKE A FANCY!   MMMMMMM NICE!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Claire. Thanks for the reassurance - that does make sense - I feel better for feeding the birdies. You're right though, I can understand them fancying the yolk, but all that salt - yuk!  

I did another one and took it out yesterday (probably too late, but didn't think it could do any harm) and my cat got so excited and ran along side me thinking I was giving her some prawns or something. Bless her!

I've not been out yet to see if anymore animals have been at it - I'll check a bit later. 

Can't wait to see if anyone will add their name to the list!  

Thanks

Rosie. x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Guess what! I never did mine 

We had a bit of bother with the oldest step son on Friday night so I forgot all about it! It wasn't till I was laying in bed and almost asleep that I remembered, so I was up early on Sat am anyway for a training course and decided I would do it when I got up... I forgot!!  

Typical! Ohh well! Maybes next time! 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahhhh Nicky what you like!  . Hope the bother with you SS was sorted


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah.... Claire... you are then implying that I AM the only mad woman   

You are probably right!  But   to you too!!!     Think I have reverted back to my childhood!!   

Nicky... I had a double yolk so you can share mine!  

nikki xx
ps  Rosie... my cat also was excited at the thought of something nice and tuna like... she wasn't best pleased when she saw what it was!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nikki love your really not alone in the mad department!     I still cant get over the double yolkers!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Me neither... Dh was miffed as he had the last egg out of that batch for breakfast yesterday and it was a single!!!     He was so upset it made me laugh!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

nikkiank said:


> Nicky... I had a double yolk so you can share mine!


Aww fanx nikki thats very kind  

I was pleased to hear this time that I am not the only one who whispers the spell indoors while DH is upstairs/in the bath/ on the loo etc and out of the neighbours view  I have always thought it would be more effective if I said the spell outside but DH already thinks I am loony for having cards under my pillow and even more so after today... (see love ladder #2  ) and no way could I do outside incase the neighbours caught me, I say the spell inside then run out with the egg and pop it on the table before anyone see's 

Good luck everyone else  Hope to see some more names on that list soon 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nicky and now the nights are getting lighter there is more chance of being caught!   Next door will think I'm a Full moon loon!   

Nikki, was poor DH a little bit upset!   it s all for a good cause!  .


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. All my neighbours are loonies anyway, so I'd have to do something pretty outrageous to compete with them.

Well those birds had it all this time - unless it was my cat thinking 'after all that excitement and exertion I'm having that out of principle even though it looks and tastes horrid!' - she is a greedy guts!

My dh told me I couldn't use the biggest egg in the fridge - he'd bagsied that for his breakfast - the cheek!

Rosie.x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

MEN! ALWAYS THINKING OF THERE BELLIES!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well af got me today so roll on the next full moon might force DH to do it too!!!! Naked and invent a dance too


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Brill, can you take photos plaese?!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sarah, I think that's reasonable. I might do that too - especially if he keeps on bagsing the biggest egg!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

sarahstewart said:


> well af got me today so roll on the next full moon might force DH to do it too!!!! Naked and invent a dance too


Sorry AF got you but fab idea there  

x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I bl**dy well forgot was in bed feeling soooo fluey had it all writen down aswell looks like it will have to next one for me !!
lol
lou xx


----------



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

fellow spellweavers,

I am one of the lucky ones that the spell wove it's magic for but I could not stop myself from going out on Sat nite and saying a little prayer to the Goddess of Fertility (and my Nan in heaven) to look after my little unborn one.  It's become such a habit over the past few months.  Hard to break.  To tell u the truth I was a little nervous if the spell would "undo" if I did the spell once I was pregnant.  Stoopid hey!  So just sat there gazing, freezing my little butt off (winter here in Australia).

Same as Nicky1 I found on a feng shui website about putting playing cards under your pillow, whilst trying to conceive.  They're still there also along with the rose quartz crystals and hollow bamboo (not under my pillow tho).  Talk about family thinking your  .  My DH and mum know I've lost the plot.  But I do have to say that when mum was at home once during my 2ww and was helping me make the bed, what did she do?  Made sure she put the cards back and then asked if it mattered which position they were in.  God love her.  She didn't want to get the blame if it didn't work.  

Will be watching the moon again next month and thinking of you all.

xx
sbk


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL Kate with the cards etc.........

Heres my list 

Lucky Bamboo in an orange vase!
Rose quartz ( in my knicks) 
orange bedding
Orange knicks
Orange flowers through out the house
and best of all
A little pewter fertility goddess on Orange cotton hanging from my rear view mirror of my car  
I also had my tarrot cards in my pillow case, but trust a man to change the bedding and the cards went in the wash......... so have replaced them with the babies bonnet I bought on Sat    

Now I read all that back I must send myself of to the funny farm to be fixed   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I just had a pewter fertility goddess on my keys and did the spell each month! I have got lots of orange flowers in my hanging baskets and pots out the front!   That could bring good luck! Like SBC says its hard to brake the routine of doing the spell each month. I know we have had our batch of good luck where children are concerned and its safe to say we wont have any more, but doing the spell and thanking the fertility goddess and asking/begging! the goddess to bless you all each month just seems the right thing to do   and I will continue doing it until chickens stop laying eggs!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Clare yr such a star and an inspiration to us hunni

Big kisses to everyone      one for each of you

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Debs you made me blub!   (nice tears!)


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Gawd I seem to make a habit of that   *passes tissues over* please stop or you will start me off again


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

What a pair we are!   
Just thought I think I will ask Tony for one of those blinkies for us all, how about full mooners? Full moon babes? full moon spellers? any suggestions?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmmm what a good idea.......... urmmmmmmmmmmm will think about the name ..... about the moonies


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Full Moonies!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mad Moonies  

ohhhh this is just the tonic I needed this morning   thank you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Me too! Its like I've never been awol!   I like Mad Moonies   should I request on then?


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

How about Full Moon Loon!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I think that 'mad' seems to be the operative word girls!!     Although your last suggestion seems quite apt too!! 

Sorry to but in.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

liking Full Moon Loon


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Nik, I think Full Moon Loon is quiet apt!   Give it the rest of the day for more suggestions and then we will make a dissision!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

You get my vote with that one!!   

Think AF has got me this month... bad af pains.  This is ok though as it means I can start the pill to get my cycle in syn with the donor.

Anyway... off for a shower ladies.... I look foward to the next installment on my return!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik, shame about af, but like you said it means you can start the ball rolling with getting ready for the donnor


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

It also means I am justified in eating the very large bar of Green & Blacks Raisin and Hazlenut Chocolate that I ate yesterday afternoon ALL  by myself!!     I may have to go and buy another one today!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

You go get one Nik!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Just requested the blinkie! I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nik - you do that!  I had an early night last night with a big mug of tea and a bar of cadburys dairy milk -  YUMMY!

Love the Mad Moonies and Full Moon Loon  

Was feeling pretty   until I logged on here!  Thanks girls


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sarah did you dip your choccy in your tea to melt it a bit?!  never done it myself but it sounds Yummy!!!







.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire .... love that smilie!!!    Actually I am against dunking things is tea and coffee .. especially choccy.... like it to melt slowly in the mouth!!!    

Actually didn't have any choccy today in the end.... My wobbly bum objected!    HOWEVER...  I will win tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sarah... your message has set me off again now.... Dairy Milk - another of my favourite bars of chocolate!!!  
nx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Nik...wobbly bum? looking at your picture there is nothing on you!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats because I sit on it!!!     Actually... got so desperate for sugar last night I had to have old trifle sponges with butter spread on them.... Surely that's not right!!!??


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LMAO  . Yep thats just wrong!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ewwwwwwwwww Nikki............

Thats not right!!!!!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought so.... DH kept giving me funny looks.  This doesn't bode well for cravings in pregnancy if I get there!!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

In my defence I have to say that they tasted quite nice!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I can see you now eating courgette and orange flavoured ice cream


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

yuck.....    What a scary thought!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

orrrrrrrrrrr banana and anchovy pizza


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Double Yuk....     It sounds like you have tried these options Debs!!   

There is nothing I can think if that would be worse than anchovy anything!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

urghhhhhhh no way....... I cant stand anchovy's and not that keen on ice cream to be honest.... so they are the worst things I could think off


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LMAO @ you pair!







Dont think I will be coming round for tea very soon!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh go on..... I'll get some anchovies in specially!!!!    Anchovy sarnies!! With cucumber of course!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Mmmm by adding the cucumber are you trying to impress us!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ughhhh you ladies are gross!!!!!!!

I had a bar of mint aero last night -  and tonight I am popping to M & S as they do lush cookies that are 'dunking cookies' they are lush!!!! when I first found out I was pg I made DH drive there to get me some!!!!!!  YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds nice!







. I made lasagna for tea and hope Mart isn't home late tonight because I don't want to get so hungry I start to nibble! I kind of go NO NO NO ..........YES! and have something really bad like a choccy biccy or something! Naught, naughty girl !


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

All chocolate bars are now safe.... the  has now arrived! 

I will have you know that I cut the crusts off my sarnies and cut them into triangles! 

Sarah... I am now naming you 'dunking stewart' !!!!

Had a great thing today... my bosses boyfriend bought us some chocolate cornflake cakes.... did you ever have them when you were little.... my mum used to make chocolate rice crispie cakes!!! Num Num NUM!!!!

Anyway... over and out for this evening... we had lasagne for tea too..... 

Night night young ladies.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning, Nikki I had a chocolate cornflake cake yesterday!   I think we need a spell to help us stop eating crap!   Might have to have a look around!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes please.... that spell would come in very handy!!     My only justification is that I didn't request the cornflake cake and didn't buy it!!!      I have actually lost my sweet tooth now I have come on ...... but just can't refuse if things are offered!  Well - it would just be rude wouldn't it!!   

I'm trying to find a break in the rain to walk to the shops.... every time I put my coat on it starts again!!   

Wouldn't want you to think that all I do is eat chocolate and stuff and sit in front of the pc!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I think your right about the not buying naughty things, obviously they contain NO calories , sugar or fat because it all fell out them when they were given to you!   I can do really well all morning but as soon as i get to my Mums I think....I'll just have a look in her fridge! Its almost like Mums food doesn't count!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes you are quite right.... your mums food doesn't count because you didn't buy it!! 

It is my birthday next week.... so I can't wait for all those no calories treats and cakes I will be getting... makes you want a birthday every week!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Dunking Stewart!!!!    thats funny as DH's name is Duncan so everyone calls him Dunk.....the reason I first bought those cookies?  Because on the pack it says 'for the perfect dunk'!!!!!

 I ate 3 last night with a cup of tea whilst watching BB7  what a load of freaks  

Mmmmm Lasagne.......I cheated last night and had a M & S Count on Us - thai green curry - yummy it was too.


Thank god its FRIDAY!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Dunking Stewart!!!!  What a coincidence.... I can't believe that... very funny!     That has made me smile...

I have banned DH from watching BB.... bless him but it drives me  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.... we are out for supper at some friends tomorrow night which should be nice.... always like it when I don't have to cook and wash up.  

Hope  you all have a good one


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Look at my lovely blinkies! Go get your full moon loon ones now!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yay  how's mine look? LOL


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

fabulous darling!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Loving your Full Moon Loons!!!

Well af turned up yesterday evening, but at least it means I can start my 1st cycle of clomid tomorrow. 

Roll on next   !

 wishes to you all.

Rosie. x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know that I diligently said the fertility spell for the first time last Saturday, four days after embryo transfer, and this morning I got a  I know it might have had something to do with the ICSI  but I like to think that every little helps!  

 

xx Clare


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG Clare!!! Huge congratulations on your  

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x

Will add ya to the BFP list  x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

SPELL PREGNANCY/BABY LIST
Piglett 03/01/06  Edward 8lb 1 oz 
ZoeD 04/01/06  Noah 8lb 1 1/2 oz 
Mac 23/02/06  Connor 8lb 5 oz 
Noodles 15/3/06  Amber-lily 7lb 13oz 
Jane1 14/06/06 
Lizibee 27/06/06 
Freddie 10/07/06 
Sarahstewart 
Wendy Woo ? 
Caza 30/8/06 ~ Double Trouble Due!!  
Allison Kate  
Scruffyted 20/12/06 ~Double Trouble Due!!  
Shortbutkute 26/12/06 
ClareMack ?  
Fidget ?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

urmmmmmmmmmmm

Looks like it finally worked for me too this month!!!!!!!!!!!

am still in      

its amazing it worked for my stalker this month too     eh claremack!!

still cant quite believe after sooooooooo long but keep me in your thoughts that this likkle one sticks!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

ClaireMack and Debs this is just fantastic news!







. Wishing you both a very happy and healthy PG and beyond! 
Debs don't forget my text!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah.... Congratulations ladies!   You both must be so thrilled.

Sending you lots of   and best wishes.
Nikki xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow its great news to have 2 BFP's this week!!!!  

Ummmm could someone help me?  How do I get a blinkie 'full moon loon'   

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!!! I finished my last clomid pill last night so not much rest in our house for a while


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

HIGHLIGHT AND COPY THE BLINKIE CODE, THEN GO TO YOUR PROFILE AND PASTE IT TO YOUR DETAILS. NOT A VERY DETAILED EXPLANATION I KNOW BUT YOU SHOULD GET THE IDEA!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok  thicko here !!  

Where do I find the magic blinkie code!   
nx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he he he just about to ask the same question.....  

Claire Mac - NO NEED TO SHOUT !


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad I am in good company Sarah!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

SORRY.....sorry!  you can find them on the girl boy chat section , its the first thread called blinkies!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

You are forgiven!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo! That's fab news Debs 

Huge congratulations to you and DH on your BFP 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond........

Love and sticky Stuff
Nicky x x x

Heres the link to the FF blinkies for anyone else that wants it  ....... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56670.0.html


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Nick you have to go and show off with your link!   Is it just MOD's who can do that or can anybody put links in? if us mortals can do it could you tell me how please?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Macca,

anyone can put links in sweetie, you just need to go to the page you want and copy the address bar (where it says http:// ) and then paste it in your post 

Thanks Nikki hun, but we are still holding our breath as its a really low +ve......... not sure if its late implantation or M/C already 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Debs

I will have everything crossed for you sweetheart.  

much love  
nx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

debs where do you find the address bar? i cant see any! where is it on this page so i get the idea!!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ok sweetie,

its where you would type ....... www.fertilityfriends.co.uk in your internet explorer its not on the FF page itself hunni


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey look @ my blinkies!!!!!



Debs       thinking of you


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I got ya debs!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sarah.... just notice you have a little ginger furry baby that looks like my two ginger kitties!!!  They are both girls though!   

Nice blinkies by the way!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home this way............ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58646.new.html#new


----------

